# drywall texture time.. any recommendations?



## SKINNY (Oct 8, 2008)

Ok folks, my kitchen ceiling project is coming along.. I got the dryall in, taped/mudded.. I had to skim the ceiling to level the existing texture.. I would like to try and reproduce the texture below. Not sure what to call it but hopefully y'all got some recommendations. It has at least 2 coats of paint on it.. I plan on renting a texture gun with hopper.. I have my own compressor.

http://picasaweb.google.com/jerid.johnson/10608KitchenLightingRemodel#5258990877491699138

Here is a pic of the project so far.. I primed the ceiling after applying the skim coat and taping/mudding the drywall.. My cousin (pro painter) recommended priming the bare drywall and skim coat to increase the chance of reproducing the texture. Note: the top border of the inset was not taped.. I plan to put in crown molding which will cover it.

http://picasaweb.google.com/jerid.johnson/10608KitchenLightingRemodel#5258990880548492722

Thanks for all your help.

Jerid


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

Small orange peal texture. Easy to do. I would use a dunage piece of sheet rock and get the pattern down before I go to the room. I would go with the smaller nozzle size on the texture gun, also adding a SMALL amount of water to my compound. I would also use a texture machine instead of a compressor. Well unless your comp is 220V. With a small comp your pressure will vary making your texture harder to duplicate. Rentals are not that much and will make your job a bit easier to do. 

Good Luck :thumbsup:


----------



## SKINNY (Oct 8, 2008)

mark942 said:


> Small orange peal texture. Easy to do. I would use a dunage piece of sheet rock and get the pattern down before I go to the room. I would go with the smaller nozzle size on the texture gun, also adding a SMALL amount of water to my compound. I would also use a texture machine instead of a compressor. Well unless your comp is 220V. With a small comp your pressure will vary making your texture harder to duplicate. Rentals are not that much and will make your job a bit easier to do.
> 
> Good Luck :thumbsup:


Thanks for the advice.. I'll look into the price on the texture machine.. I cant imagine its too much more than the gun and hopper..


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

I can't help you with your texture, (you're way too advanced for me) as I did my texturing to my ceiling by hand, but I just wanted to tell you that the lights look great.

I really like the remodel.

Good luck. 

I also think it would look good smooth.


----------



## skipjack (Aug 15, 2008)

I just did the same texture on a piece of wall I just patched. I bought a spray can of orange peel texture that came with an adjustable nozzle for texture size. It was pretty easy to use and came out pretty well. 

My project wasn't nearly as big as yours.. but you may want to look into the cost of a few cans of the instant stuff as opposed to the whole sprayer set up. 

Nice job, by the way.


----------



## stubborn1 (Oct 24, 2008)

I did the same orange peel texture in about 800 sf of my basement buildout about a year ago. I bought a texture gun/hopper from HD for around $70. The trick for me was mixing the joint compound to the consistancy of latex paint, finding the right pressure on the compressor (about 30psi for me), and PRACTICE. I used a scrap piece of drywall and adjusted pressure and consistency of the mud for about 30 minutes until I found the texture I liked.

Good luck - the overhead spraying will tire the arms quickly.


----------



## SKINNY (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks for the additional comments and details.. I'll be doing the the texture weekend after next.


----------

